# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  wnęki niezytowe rtg płuc

## aoluszka

Proszę dopowiedzieć co oznacza opis wnęki nieżytowe w rtg płuc,bardzo dziekuję

----------


## Kuba007

Jest to opis zmian, które występują w zapaleniu oskrzeli (także niedawno przebytym). Wnęki są poszerzone ze wzmożonym rysunkiem oskrzelowym.
Pozdr

----------

